# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si te krijoj një uebsajt në Internet?

## Kleitus

Do deshiroja te hapja nje faqe me informacione te ndryshme ne internete. Nuke di shume nga kjo gje.
Registering Domain thone disa pore me dukete se paguan vetem qe te blesh apo rregjistrosh emrine. Cmimete duken qe variojne goxha, pore une jame i i nteresuare ne nje sherbime qe te ofroje nje lidhje te shpejte per ata qe do futen. Nuk do kem forum ne te kshu qe mendoje se i kame kursyer vetes goxha leke.

Sidoqofte desha te dije kushe eshte me i besuashme per te hapure website(ose regjistruare nje domain) dhe pse jo rrelacionet e ndryshme me cmimet.

*Moderatori:*  Disa tema të ngjashme që mund t'u vijnë në ndihmë:
- Këshilla për të blerë domain
- Këshilla për një host falas për ueb sajtin
- Këshilla për të blerë një host të mirë
- Si mund të bëj lidhjen e domain me serverin host
- Programe për krijimin e ueb faqeve
- Si të regjistroj uebsajtin në motorat e kërkimit?

----------


## kiki_gj

Per te hapur nje web faqe se pari duhet ta besha gati gjith ate qe deshiron te futesh ne ate web faqe qka deshiron te ket e gjithe ajo faq pra strukturen.
pastaj dute te percaktohesh ne emrin e faqes i cili emer mund te jet edhe i zene kete mund ta kerkosh edhe ne yahoo psh Domain.
me pastaj percaktohesh ne domain dhe hosting te cilit ti ofrojn dhe ben pagesen per ate domain.
kjo ishte me thjesht  per te sqaruar.

----------


## Nice_Boy

Pershndetje..

Un te kisha thene qe per mes www.1und1.de per 30 MIN eshte UP Domaini qe doni ju..dhe shum lir 0.90 Euro/Cent.. 1 Domain..

Dhe tjetera eshte www.t-online.de kjo eshte pak me shtrejt.. 

Gjith te mirat.

----------


## east

pershendetje 
se pari kerkoj falje per hapjen e temes ndoshta vend e pa vend por me nevojitet sa me shpejt nje pergjigje per kete gje dhe eshte postimi im i pare andaj mos e zeni per te madhe sepse jam fillestar...
dua te kerkoj nje faqe ne Freewebs.com kam arritur deri te krijimi por kur e hapi del ky mesazh:
undefinedWelcome eastkingdom to FreeWebs.com!

Initial Instructions:

This is currently your homepage. FreeWebs serves up the file named index.htm in your main folder as your homepage. To change your homepage, you must either edit the index.htm page from your File Manager, or else replace the index.htm page with a new page named index.htm. You can do this by deleting the page named index.htm, then uploading the page you want to be your homepage, then renaming that page index.htm. A site with no index.htm file will show up as not found when your address is typed in.

For all users that have not signed up for a domain name or a Premium Service from the Premium Services section, we require that your pages have our "Tracking Code" a small banner code that tells your users that the page is being hosted for free by FreeWebs. The Tracking code will appear on your site as it does below:


This site is hosted for free by FreeWebs.com. Click here to get your own free website.  


The HTML for the tracking code can be found from the link on the bottom of the File Manager page.

Happy FreeWebsing!

qfar duhet bere... nuk kuptoj aspak anglisht...
ju lutem qe pergjigja te ipet sa me detalisht... pershkak se jom fillestar dhe nuk i kuptoj edhe aq leht gjerat...

----------


## good devil

ta perkthej un:--- kopjohe html-e skedarit tend te websiti dhe vire te index qe ndodhet te freeweb, ose hiqe index.htm qe eshte ne kte faqe dhe vir tenden. 

faqja kryesore e websitit tend duhet ta kete emrin index(.htm)

----------


## Davius

Mire eshte e gjitha proceduara, por me trego dicka kur regjistrove kete free domain e bere advanced apo begginer, dhe nese ke shkuar begginer e ke shume te lehte te punosh me teje, ah nese e ke bere advanced perseri eshte lehte por si fillim duhet te dishe te punosh HTML qe te kompletosh faqen...

Une qe disa vite punoj me freewebs.com dhe e njoh mire kete free server eshte shume i mire dhe nuk ka bannera hic..,thjesht ka dicka me te bukur se cka ofrojne free serverat tjere...

PS:
Mund te te ndihmoj...

----------


## east

per shkak se kisha disa probleme me rrjet u vonova ne pergjegje.
flm shum per ndihmen GOOD DEVIL dhe DAVIUS.
e kam regjistruar advanced.. ndishta nuk prish pune..

----------


## east

Si muj me dit sa persona e kane vizituar Web-in p.sh. brenda dites ose javes ose mujit.
dhe si mund ta bej me te njohur p.sh. te dal ne 2 faqet e para te google kur shenoj nje fjale te caktuar

----------


## dreamcatcher

*Web Site ne Geocities ?* 

Pershendetje per te gjithe juve bro's ! 

Desha te dije nese mundet nonje kush nga ju te me tregoj se si behet web ne geocities.com ?
Jam i interesuar te dije !!!

*Me respekt dBetim !*

----------


## Hyllien

Nese nuk di, mund te zgjedhesh faqet e gatshme qe ofron Geocities. Dizajni eshte i kufizuar por eshte e thjeshte. Nese kerkon diçka me te komplikur atehere mund te perdoresh programe si Frontpage, ti ruash dosjet ne kompjuter dhe ti besh "upload" ne Geocities. Praktiko se nuk eshte ndonje gje e veshtire.

----------


## Punisher

ka ftp access ne geocities?

----------


## reni00

Konfiguracioni 


Host:  ftp.it.geocities.com  
Utente:   ID jot i Yahoo!  
Password:  Password jot i Yahoo!

----------


## memo

JU pershendes te gjitheve nese ka ndonjeri ne forum te me ndihmoj hollesisht se si hapet nje web faqe dhe si duhet te mirembahet me tej.
Ju jam mirenjohes

----------


## dardajan

ja  nje  faqe  qe  mund  te  ndihmoje

http;//www.mesohtml.com/

eshte  e  gjitha  ne  shqip

----------


## the_fool12

nese doni te hapni nje faqe pa leke atehere atehere duhet te beni regjistrime ne faqe intenreti qe ta japin kete mundesi. (free.hostdepartment.com) ke 100 mb pa banera pa asgje> adresa juaj do te jete me mbrapashtesen .tk ose free.hostdepartment.com\faqjajuaj\etj etj     .    nese doni qe te keni nje adrese www.faqjajuaj.com atehere duhet te blini nje domain afersisht 7 dollare ne vit. duhet te blini dhe hostin. Cmimi i tij varet nga hapesira qe ju doni te keni. per 100 MB 35 Euro   500MB 100euro etj.  Per te krijuar nje faqe te thjesht  interneti ne html duhet qe te keni programin i cili i krijon keto lloj faqesh.  HTML eshte lloji me i lehte i faqes se internetit per tu krijuar. mund ta krijosh me Front page program i inkluduar ne MIcrosoft Office XP apo 2003. nese do te krijosh nje faqe me te kopmlikuar atehere mendoj se te duhet nje program si Macromendia Dreamweaver i cili eshte me i kom;likuar. mund te FAqe gati nga interneti te cilat kane nevoje vetem per modifikim. etj. me shume nuk te them dot sepse te duhet nje manual prej 200 faqesh per te krijuar nje faqe te mirfillte interneti. shiko www.informacione.com eshte nje faqe e cila eshte e gatshme .php dmth shume  e komplikuar etj. perpiqu te gjesh nje manual ne internet dhe lexoje.  anyway good luck

----------


## hope31

Kjo me ndihmoka edhe mua,flm.

----------


## FareTop

> JU pershendes te gjitheve nese ka ndonjeri ne forum te me ndihmoj hollesisht se si hapet nje web faqe dhe si duhet te mirembahet me tej.
> Ju jam mirenjohes


Je akoma ne piken fillestare apo e ke kaluar kete stad dhe e ke krijuar tashme faqen tende?

Sidoqofte une po te jap disa orientime te thjeshta, 

1- kristalizimi i idese, duke e shkruajtur ate ne nje leter, sepse nje faqe ose nje site ne net nuk eshte gje tjeter vetem nje suport per publikimin e nje ideje ose activiteti ne rejetin e webit.
2- strategjia e maketingut, pra zgjedhja e publikut qe ti mendon dhe menyra me te cilen ti do ti drejtohesh atij(publikim statik ose interactiv)
2- pastaj ne funksion te projektit qe ke, do te zgjedhesh mjetet per realizimin e tije, pra emrin e sitit, gjuhen me te cilen do ta shkruash(HTML, php, asp, flash etj) 
programet jane ato qe jane permendur ne postimin me lart.
3- transferimi i fishjeve ne serverin ne te cilin do te stokosh sitin/faqet me nje programe ftp qe te lejon transferimin e tyre.
4- mirmbajtja, qe do ta besh gjithnje ne lokal, duke rifreskuar informacionin sipas aktualitetit te tij(çdo dite , jave, muaj ose ....çdo vit  :konfuz:  )

keto qe te thashe jane fare te pergjithshme, sepse dhe pyetja jote eshte e tille, por mos hezito te me kontaktosh nqs do te kesh ndonje pyetje me preçize, qe te kem mundesi te te ndihmoj me konkretisht.

----------


## strongman

A mund te na tregoj dikush si te uplodoj nje sajt ne internet.
Psh. Une e kam bere sajtin dhe e kam ne PC.
Si duhet ta publikoj atë, na tregoni ndonje free host dhe qfare programesh duhet me perdor per upload.
Na jepni naj guide te mire, jo vetem per mua por per te gjithe ata qe kane nevoje, kam verjetur se disa nga anetaret e forumit siq janë: *edspace, benseven11, besart, Eagle, Rejdi*  etj, kane shkruajtur disa guida te mira  .
A mund te na shkruani edhe diqka ne lidhje me kete teme.
ju faleminderit te gjitheve.

----------


## fotjon

si free host une kam perdorur kete http://www.100webspace.com/
meqe te jep dhe nje ftp account, upload-et te siti mund ti besh me nje ftp client psh. cuteftp

----------


## benseven11

Nje liber per fillestaret.Si te krijosh faqen tende ne internet.Libri eshte krijuar per 
te gjithe ata qe nuk kane njohje apo eksperience me ndertimin e faqeve per internet.Libri fillon me elementet me te thjeshte baze per krijimin e faqes dhe gradualisht kalon ne ide dhe koncepte me te avancuara si chat,funksione per shitje,funksione per media etj.Libri ben fjale per bazat e gjuhes HTML,si te krijojme nje faqe te bukur,perdorimin e HTMLtags dhe mjeteve te tjera,si formatizimi,shtimi i imazheve,ndertimi i linksave,shtimi butonave,frames,ngjyrave, multimedia,kodet javaskript,style sheets,HTML dinamike,kompozimi dhe organizimi estetik i nje faqeje.

Librin e futa ketu *e skaduar*
fjalekalimi forumishqiptar

----------

